# Näppäimistömerkit



## Gavril

Onko verkkosivu, josta voi löytää näppäimistön merkkien suomennokset? Mietin juuri sitä, kuinka sanotaan suomeksi,


[]
{}
/\
|
~
^
#
@ (onko vaihtoehto sanalle _ät-merkki_?)


Kiitti


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Onko verkkosivu, josta voi löytää näppäimistön merkkien suomennokset?



http://www.ling.helsinki.fi/filt/info/mes2/


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> @ (onko vaihtoehtoa sanalle _ät-merkki_?)


Jotkut, aika monetkin, käyttävät nimitystä "miukumauku", koska ovat näkevinään jonkinlaisen kissahahmon tässä merkissä. Minä en näe mitään kissaa, ja sitäpaitsi sana "miukumauku" (jota en ole koskaan kuullut missään muussa kissaa tarkoittavassa yhteydessä) on tolkuttoman pitkä.

Itse olen oppinut nimittämään @-merkkiä ät-merkiksi jo kauan ennen tietokoneaikaa, yli 50 vuotta sitten, kun yritin lukea englanninkielisiä autolehtiä, joissa kerrottiin, että moottorin teho on esimerkiksi "300 hp @ 5200 rpm". Samalla opin tajuamaan, mitä englannin kielen "at" tarkoittaa.

PS.
Muuan tuttavani käytti &-merkistä nimitystä "tyttöistuu". Mielestäni tässä merkissä voi todellakin nähdä jalat ristissä istuvan neitokaisen helpommin kuin kissan @-merkissä.


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> Jotkut, aika monetkin, käyttävät nimitystä "miukumauku", koska ovat näkevinään jonkinlaisen kissahahmon tässä merkissä.



Ei siinä ole kissaa vaan valkea kissanhäntä. Hännänpää on oikealla, ja häntä jatkuu yläkautta vastapäivään kiertäen ympäri, jolloin keskelle muodostuu pikku-a:n näköinen kuvio.


----------

